# Past/Ongoing criminal matters prevent entry to Japan??



## sammyjojo (Sep 7, 2014)

So while residing in the UK I was convicted of assualt. It was in self defence and the matter was conditionally discharged, basically a pardon, but one that leaves a record. Now in Australia, where I am a citizen, I am due in court for a minor driving offence. It has yet to go to trial and is not serious. Will the UK convicition or pending Australian matters prevent my entry into Japan as a tourist?? Thanks to anyone that answers.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

As an Australian citizen, you can enter Japan as a tourist for up to 90 days without pre-applying for a visa. Unless you're on an international wanted list or something, it's unlikely the Immigration guy at the airport will even know about your previous legal troubles.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

But answer all questions truthfully.


----------

